# Quesion on selecting fish tank and stand



## shujianzhai (6 mo ago)

considering to order Seapora standard Rectagular 65G tank 36*18*24 inches plus a stand from FIshtanksdirect (examples are oak or maple stands with 36*18*36 L*W*H dimension). I saw the pitchure of the stand showed a trail on the countertop of the stand. I am worrying if the tank could nicely placed into the trail as the size is exactly the same. Who has expierece on ordering stand and tank through popular online supppliers? any recomendation? or shall I order the tank and stand from seapora as a set? which one is a better choice? I do wish to order a solid wood stand. I saw Seapora stand was manufactured wood and I worry if it is stong enough to hold the water. Can anybody tell me if the stand top or top trail should be way bigger than the size of the tank?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I had ordered as a set a 220 gal tank, held just fine but was all wood. If the same size I would go with the better made one


----------

